# Get your Powerball tickets in Evanston



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The Powerball lottery pot is expected to hit $1.3 billion by Wednesday night's drawing and if you're unfortunate enough to be from the Wasatch Front the closest place to get that winning ticket is Evanston Wyoming. I recommend grabbing any and all credit cards you haven't maxed out, take the day off, and get up here before we sell out.

Last Saturday the Powerball prize was a measly $900 million. It was a mess. We haven't seen that many mini-vans and Toyota pickups with Utah license plates in Evanston since the last time they sold first come/first serve half-price Area 99 antelope tags over the counter, 1988.

If last Friday and Saturday is any indication of what's to come it would be wise to drive up in the morning, say 4:00 am. The wait in line at the ticket counter will probably be less than an hour, but much of that will be outdoors so wear plenty of clothes. Cotton camo is fine. It would be prudent to stop at The Gun Store and a couple of the fireworks mega-centers on exit #3 first; drop some coin, and use the restrooms before driving on into the metropolitan area. Lottery tickets can be purchased at any convenience store, the Smith's grocery store, or any of the 212 liquor stores in town.

Be a patriot: 39.6% of every hard-earned dollar you invest in losing lottery tickets goes to the Federal government.

And it goes without saying be sure to allow plenty of time to hit the XXX store and browse the exciting new selection of products for 2016.

Evanston, Fresh Air, Freedom, and Fun. http://etownchamber.com/

.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I spent half an hour standing in line just to buy milk Friday night - it was crazy!

When I finally got to the register, this was the exchange I had with the clerk:

Clerk - "How many tickets would you like?"
Me - "Umm... none. Just the milk please."
Clerk - "Are you serious?! Just think what you would do with all that money - you can't win if you don't play!"
Me - "Sounds like the same line I hear every year from the Hunt Expo."
Clerk - "Huh?"
Me - "Nevermind, have a nice day."

:grin:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

And if you decide to drive to Idaho instead, no one was buying lottery tickets in Rexburg. Forget stopping in Malad. Make the drive to Rexburg, get your lottery tickets, and a burger at Big Judds while you're at it. It'll take less time, and worth the drive for Big Judds.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Forget about Idaho and Wyoming and head over for a good drive to Colorado. At least if you go to Grand Junction you can take a side trip to the Colorado National Monument either before of after you purchase your ticket, beer, and porn.

And the States share in Colorado goes back to open space, state parks, and other good things for people to enjoy.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Critter said:


> Forget about Idaho and Wyoming and head over for a good drive to Colorado. At least if you go to Grand Junction you can take a side trip to the Colorado National Monument either before of after you purchase your ticket, beer, porn and Marijuana.
> 
> And the States share in Colorado goes back to open space, state parks, and other good things for people to enjoy.


You forgot one of the best reasons for going to Colorado so I added it for you.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Well my sisters are on their way. I told them if they see a snarky lookin guy to hollar "hey Goob" and see if he answers and if he does tell him Brad sent ya.:mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, someone sent me a PM and kinda got on me cause I spelled "Evanston" wrong; its "Evingston."

My apologies.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Well my sisters are on their way. I told them if they see a snarky lookin guy to hollar "hey Goob" and see if he answers and if he does tell him Brad sent ya.:mrgreen:


LOL

Hey, I got a deal going; ten $2 tickets and 2 oz of jerky for $32.00. No standing in line.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Critter said:


> Forget about Idaho and Wyoming and head over for a good drive to Colorado. At least if you go to Grand Junction you can take a side trip to the Colorado National Monument either before of after you purchase your ticket, beer, and porn and Marijuana.
> 
> And the States share in Colorado goes back to open space, state parks, and other good things for people to enjoy.





Cazador said:


> You forgot one of the best reasons for going to Colorado so I added it for you.


Well, when you don't partake you don't think of that.

It is funny that today as I sat in the dentist office getting ready for a cleaning I was reading the local paper. In it was a add for some Marijuana, it said that they were selling $10 joints. Now I don't know if that is a deal or not but it did strike me a being funny.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> I got a deal going; ten $2 tickets and 2 oz of jerky for $32.00. No standing in line.
> 
> .


Do you offer bricks of firecrackers and bottle rockets with that?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Do you offer bricks of firecrackers and bottle rockets with that?


No sir. I don't want anyone getting hurt...........uh..........driving back to Utah on the icy back roads.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> LOL
> 
> Hey, I got a deal going; ten $2 tickets and 2 oz of jerky for $32.00. No standing in line.
> 
> .


How much more for head cheese, biltong and some Rocky Mountain Oysters?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

What's a powerball? I've never heard of such a thing in Utah.
8)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Careful with your Biltong/lottery ticket stand, those unruly Utards might just steal all the head cheese while waiting for their lottery tickets.

http://kutv.com/news/local/businesses-brace-for-powerball-bonanza-at-utah-idaho-border


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Evanston in the news:
> The population of Evanston more than doubled Saturday.
> One gas station sold 105,000 Powerball tickets in 2 days.
> Last week 34% of the total Wyoming Powerball sales were in Uinta County.
> Business at Evanston restaurants, lounges and motels was "incredible" over the weekend. 
> WyoLotto will pay off it's start-up loan sooner than anticipated.
> Although there's considerable collateral business from out-of-staters buying Powerball tickets, locals generally avoided crowded businesses selling lottery tickets.
> At one time or another every parking lot in or around a lottery sales point was full.
> A car with Utah plates was parked blocking off the McDonalds drive-thru entrance.
> At one point Saturday many convenience stores were so packed with ticket buyers that normal customers could not get thru. So selling agents handed out numbers to ticket buyers so they wouldn't have to stand in line.
> There were no fights or incidents stemming from ticket sales. 


Quite the crazy weekend, but a much needed boost to Evanston's sluggish economy.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I bought 32 tickets today in Tucson for coworkers. 

I claim 30% of their winnings of course


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Critter said:


> Well, when you don't partake you don't think of that.
> 
> It is funny that today as I sat in the dentist office getting ready for a cleaning I was reading the local paper. In it was a add for some Marijuana, it said that they were selling $10 joints. Now I don't know if that is a deal or not but it did strike me a being funny.


 10.00 dollars:shock:. Why I remember when you could buy a lid for........


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Three SLC TV news stations in Evanston early this morning.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The liquor store in Dinosaur Colorado did a booming business from folks from the Uintah Basin this last couple of days. $48000 in just one day for this small store. 

So as is sits now the jackpot is $1.5 billion, anyone for $1.6 billion?? 

It will really get crazy if nobody draws it this time.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

In reality, what a ridiculously sad situation, this tax on the poor and stupid. Don't get me wrong I may have Bax get me a few dollars worth, but it really hurts those who can afford it the least. STudies show that the worse off neighborhoods are the ones that spend the most. Those with a HS diploma are not as likely to gamble, those with a college education are significantly less likely because they truly understand the odds. About as likely as two holes in one in one round of golf. Just sad, no one really wins, even the winners about 80% claim bankruptcy within 10 years I believe it is. Anywho, good luck guys! Just so sad to see so many who can't afford it to waste so much resources on it.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

*Tickets*

I have several tickets I will sale for a dollar, no standing in line.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

To each their own imo. There are a lot worse ways to spend ones money and if purchasing a few lottery tickets puts some hope in the minds of people it doesn't hurt me one bit. Not much different than somebody giving their first 10% to a church. One persons hope and faith is no better or worse than the next so long as it doesn't harm others.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Going along with what Hugh said, I heard an economics professor once characterize a state sponsored lottery as a "tax on the mathematically challenged."

.......and nope, I didn't win


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't think anybody needs a math degree to know it is not a good investment strategy but neither are expo tags, cable tv, or church donations. Of the four I would bet that lottery funds do more good than the rest. JMO


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The problem with gambling is that no matter what if a person wants to gamble he is going to do it and no matter what anyone else does to stop it they are going to do it. 

On the winners going bankrupt I agree. It is like all the players in sports that make millions a year but are bankrupt as soon as they retire. Some have no concept of saving or managing money. 

Last I heard 1 person hit it last night and they are from the LA area.


----------

